

Download HTC Home Time and Weather Gadget for Windows 7 - riteshtechie
http://beingpc.com/2010/10/download-htc-home-time-and-weather-gadget-for-windows-7/
HTC Home – is a free open-source widget for Windows. It shows time and weather on your desktop, like on HTC communicators.
======
riteshtechie
Which widget are you using

